# From the Sun Two top docs probed on IVF money (St Barts)



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4535415/Two-top-docs-probed-on-IVF-money.html

Oh My Goodnes.... 

/links


----------

